# [Ok]Compilazione nvidia-drivers kernel gentoo-sources-3.7.10

## Javaskit

Salve a tutti,

Dopo aver aggiornato il kernel installando sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7.10, per reinstallare i moduli nVidia ho dato il comando

```

emerge -av1 '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64'

```

ed emerge ha restituito l'errore

```

* Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64:

 *   CONFIG_MTRR:        is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64:

 * Gentoo supports kernel's which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.7

 * 

 * You are free to utilize epatch_user to provide whatever

 * support you feel is appropriate, but will not receive

 * support as a result of those changes.

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.64/work/'

```

Per quanto riguarda CONFIG_MTRR non settato, se eseguo il comando zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_MTRR ho :

```

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

```

Il collegamento simbolico /usr/src/linux punta effettivamente ai sorgenti del kernel 3.7.10. Oltre a questo la seconda parte dell'errore sembra dire che i kernel <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7 non sono compatibili con nVidia. Se così fosse dovrei continuare a usare il kernel vecchio oppure c'è qualche altra possibilità ??? Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto   :Smile: 

P.S. : Siccome era da un po' che non aggiornavo il sistema devo ancora impostare il nuovo profilo default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde ma non penso che questo dia problemi ai driver nVidia.Last edited by Javaskit on Sat Mar 09, 2013 8:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

I drivers nvidia non funzionano con il kernel 3.7 e 3.8

----------

## riverdragon

Forse i driver 304 sono obsoleti per i kernel 3.7 e 3.8; io ho appena riavviato il sistema passando a ck-sources-3.7.10 + nvidia-drivers-313.26.

----------

## mrl4n

Io sto usando i 310.32 su kernel 3.7.10 senza problemi...  :Laughing: 

Prova a lanciare 

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
```

 e poi riemergi nvidia...per me ha funzionato.

----------

## Onip

secondo l'ebuild dalla versione 313.26 i kernel 3.7 e 3.8 sono supportati.

----------

## saverik

Anche a me me non andava.. avevo l'orologio che andva 10 ore avanti.

Ho risolto anche io con:

Prova a lanciare 

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
```

 e poi riemergi nvidia...per me ha funzionato.[/quote]

----------

## Javaskit

Ho installato x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.26 e l'errore è scomparso   :Very Happy:  . Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto !!!

----------

